# Beeindruckende Bilder aus dem Amazon-Logistikzentrum in Leipzig [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Beeindruckende Bilder aus dem Amazon-Logistikzentrum in Leipzig [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Beeindruckende Bilder aus dem Amazon-Logistikzentrum in Leipzig [Anzeige]


----------



## SaKuL (22. Dezember 2010)

Da war ich auch schon mal drin
Wenn man selber da steht wirkt es 1000mal so beeindruckender.


----------



## christian150488 (22. Dezember 2010)

echt gr0ß das Ding, besonders was es da alles für Vorschriften gibt ist krass...ich war da mal drinn weil von meiner Firma kommen die Regale


----------



## Dommerle (22. Dezember 2010)

Boah ey! Das ist ja richtig groß!


----------



## Marauder (22. Dezember 2010)

Man gebe mir einen Stapler, eine Palette und 1-2 Stunden Zeit.


----------



## TheGamler (22. Dezember 2010)

Boah! Da einmal mit nem großen Einkaufswagen durchfahren und einsammeln was man gern hätte, natürlich ohne an die Kasse gehen zu müsse 
Würd sogar sagen, dass es gar nicht auffallen würde...

Edit sagt:



Marauder schrieb:


> Man gebe mir einen Stapler, eine Palette und 1-2 Stunden Zeit.


word!!


----------



## christian150488 (22. Dezember 2010)

TheGamler schrieb:


> Boah! Da einmal mit nem großen Einkaufswagen durchfahren und einsammeln was man gern hätte, natürlich ohne an die Kasse gehen zu müsse
> Würd sogar sagen, dass es gar nicht auffallen würde...



Das Problem ist ind den Einkaufswagen passt nicht viel rein


----------



## TheMF6265 (22. Dezember 2010)

so groß ist es auch wieder nicht, mich würd das doppelt so große eher interessieren 
70000 Quadratmeter hat doch jedes größere Zwischenlager von Speditionen


----------



## MRcKinG (22. Dezember 2010)

unten links im bild stehen so viele G27 lenkräder könnten mir mal 1 oder 2 abgeben.


----------



## Gnome (22. Dezember 2010)

christian150488 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ind den Einkaufswagen passt nicht viel rein



Einkaufswagen? Ich würde da am liebsten mal mit nem schönen Roadrunner durchfahren und alles einsacken was ich will - da is die Bude leer


----------



## Diezer (22. Dezember 2010)

Wow das sieht verdammt groß aus...
Unds ist ja scheinbar auch net das größte Logistikzentrum hier in Deutschland O.o Respekt.


----------



## fire2002de (22. Dezember 2010)

TheMF6265 schrieb:


> so groß ist es auch wieder nicht, mich würd das doppelt so große eher interessieren
> 70000 Quadratmeter hat doch jedes größere Zwischenlager von Speditionen



hast du ne Ahnung, aber nicht jedes Lager hat direkt dhl Flugzeuge davor stehen  ich steht da ständig und guck doof drein was da manchmal los ist >.< da ist scon eine Meisterleistung der Logistik am werke ^^


----------



## BigBubby (22. Dezember 2010)

TheGamler schrieb:


> Boah! Da einmal mit nem großen Einkaufswagen durchfahren und einsammeln was man gern hätte, natürlich ohne an die Kasse gehen zu müsse
> Würd sogar sagen, dass es gar nicht auffallen würde...


Ich würde sagen es fällt sogar verdammt auf. Die dürften ein so ausgeprägtes Lagersystem haben, dass die fast wissen, wie rum die dinger im regal liegen und nicht nur wieviele


----------



## Hoschie (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich seh da irgendwie keine Hochregale O-o


----------



## Mr.Maison (22. Dezember 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> ..., dass die fast wissen, wie rum die dinger im regal liegen und nicht nur wieviele




Ich habe es einmal in einem EDEKA-Zentrallager (Oldenburg-Wechloy) gesehen wie dort z.B. Waschpulver gescannt wurde und somit der Platzbedarf ermittelt wurde. Das ist aber schon 10 Jahre her...


----------



## CeresPK (22. Dezember 2010)

Ohh ja als ich noch über die Autobahn nach Fulda gefahren bin konnte ich immer schön Das Logistikzentrum in Hersfeld sehen.

Die haben da echt nen Mordsteil hingestellt. Und jetzt in der Vorweihnachtszeit wurden auch wieder fleißig freie Stellen ausgeschrieben  (aber wahrscheinlich wirklich nur für die Weihnachtszeit  )

mfg Ceres


----------



## Rakyr (22. Dezember 2010)

Das sind schon wirklich interessante Bilder, aber ich würd auch gern mal die großen sehen. Auf Galileo gabs vor einiger Zeit ja auch mal was zu Amazon, da waren die Regale aber viel höher und die sind da mit Robotern drin rumgefahren.


----------



## Carver (22. Dezember 2010)

Das von HOH ist auch nicht ohne. Konnte da mal reinsehen als ich meine Bestellung bei denen in Jettingen abgeholt hatte.


----------



## ReaCT (22. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einkaufswagen gefällig ??!!11siebzehn


----------



## cfos242 (22. Dezember 2010)

fire2002de schrieb:


> hast du ne Ahnung, aber nicht jedes Lager hat direkt dhl Flugzeuge davor stehen  ich steht da ständig und guck doof drein was da manchmal los ist >.< da ist scon eine Meisterleistung der Logistik am werke ^^


Naja, zwischen Amazon und dem DHL Hub sinds ja nur 26 km Landweg, also nix mit Flugzeug davor.

War selbst auch mal da drinne, es ist echt beeindruckend wie schnell dort gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Senfbrot (23. Dezember 2010)

Das ist schon beeindruckend wie groß das ist. Aber wenn ich an das BLG Logistic Zentrum hier in Bremen denke, dann ist das Lager da schon wieder ziemlich Mickrig. Ich hab früher im Stahlhandel gearbeitet. Das Lager war 27000m² groß. Das fand ich schon ziemlich beeindruckend. Naja in den nächsten Jahren kommt garantiert noch gigantischeres raus.


----------



## HansImfritz (23. Dezember 2010)

cfos242 schrieb:


> Naja, zwischen Amazon und dem DHL Hub sinds ja nur 26 km Landweg, also nix mit Flugzeug davor.



das stück werden sie das zeug doch wohl tragen können


----------



## klofinga (23. Dezember 2010)

die bilder sind ja asbach uralt und so schön leer,aktuellere bilder hätten se mal zeigen sollen,da is alles zugestopft zur zeit (hochregale en mass) 
ich sehs ja jeden tag wenn ich da rumflitze


----------



## TheMF6265 (23. Dezember 2010)

fire2002de schrieb:


> hast du ne Ahnung, aber nicht jedes Lager hat direkt dhl Flugzeuge davor stehen  ich steht da ständig und guck doof drein was da manchmal los ist >.< da ist scon eine Meisterleistung der Logistik am werke ^^


muss ja, sonst wären die Waren ja nicht so flott beim Kunden 
aber wie können die denn direkt DHL Flugzeuge da stehen haben? liegt das am Flughafen?


----------



## wave-lab (23. Dezember 2010)

_Beeindruckende Bilder aus dem Logistikzentrum in Leipzig finden Sie nun in unserer Galerie._

Bin ich da der einzige der lediglich die Beeindruckende Zahl von 3 (!) Bildern findet?


----------



## ColeTrickle (23. Dezember 2010)

cfos242 schrieb:


> Naja, zwischen Amazon und dem DHL Hub sinds ja nur 26 km Landweg, also nix mit Flugzeug davor.
> 
> War selbst auch mal da drinne, es ist echt beeindruckend wie schnell dort gearbeitet wird.


 

naja 26km sinds nicht,dhl flugplatz steht bei schkeuditz/radefeld/lützschena...ab auf die a14 ca. 5km und runter,dann nochmal 2km und schon ist man da,ist aber ein katzensprung und tolle lage!

man hat flugplatz in der nähe ohne nachtflugverbot,größten kopfbahnhof europas,schenker logistik, 2 autobahnen (berlin-münchen a9, dresden-halle a14) und vieles mehr,auch alles gründe warum bmw,porsche usw. zu uns sind!
von der lage schon toll in europa!


----------



## cfos242 (23. Dezember 2010)

ColeTrickle schrieb:


> naja 26km sinds nicht,dhl flugplatz steht bei schkeuditz/radefeld/lützschena...ab auf die a14 ca. 5km und runter,dann nochmal 2km und schon ist man da,ist aber ein katzensprung und tolle lage!
> 
> man hat flugplatz in der nähe ohne nachtflugverbot,größten kopfbahnhof europas,schenker logistik, 2 autobahnen (berlin-münchen a9, dresden-halle a14) und vieles mehr,auch alles gründe warum bmw,porsche usw. zu uns sind!
> von der lage schon toll in europa!


Also ich bin da nach Google Maps gegangen:
Amazonstrasse > DHL Hub Leipzig GmbH, Hermann-Köhl-Straße ~ 26km.


----------

